# assassins creed Origins sur Boot Camp iMac retina 27 2015



## amonbophis (15 Décembre 2017)

bonjour à tous

tout est dans le titre
j'ai un iMac Retina 27' Radeon M395. vous auriez des infos sur le fait de pouvoir jouer a assassins creed Origins?


----------



## gKatarn (18 Décembre 2017)

Sujet transféré dans Windows sur Mac


----------



## Locke (18 Décembre 2017)

@amonbophis
Configuration demandée selon le site officiel...




...sauf que l'éditeur omet de mentionner la taille à réserver dans le disque dur et...




...ça devrait te faire réfléchir, car l'espace demandé est très conséquent, soit un minimum de 20 Go !!!


----------

